

Author of "Five reasons why a recession is a good time to start a company" responds to Hacker News - ilamont
http://www.16thletter.com/2008/03/21/more-on-starting-a-company-in-an-economic-downturn/

======
ilamont
The original Hacker News thread is here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=141786>

------
Flemlord
> "A recession forces [constraints] on a start-up - but those constraints
> aren’t BAD."

A blind person becomes efficient at reading braille and learns to use their
hearing in ways I can only imagine. But it still sucks to be blind.
Constraints are almost always bad--if you have a choice, start your company
during boom times, not during a recession.

~~~
jeroen
The author seems to agree, however "The viewpoint of the article is “since
we’re in a recession…” not “if you could pick between recession or boom…” "

~~~
mchang16
I do agree - completely. If you can pick between a boom time and a recession,
pick the boom time. 100%. But if you are thinking of starting a comapny NOW,
just because the recession is looming, doesn't mean that you should back away.
There are good reasons to start now.

------
m0nty
Ooh! I got quoted :) Fuzzy feeling ...

